# Like flies to sh...



## BrentC (Jul 20, 2017)

Finally got to try out the Raynox DCR-250 on my macro lens.  You need to get even closer to the subject with the magnifying lens on, luckily there was a distraction for these flies shots.

1. Flies enjoying some Goldfinch crap.  Handheld, no crop.



Like flies to s... by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Like flies to s... by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3. Jumping Spider - always find these guys on walls making for difficult positioning.



Jumping Spider by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Rambojonil (Jul 20, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Finally got to try out the Raynox DCR-250 on my macro lens.  You need to get even closer to the subject with the magnifying lens on, luckily ther was a distraction for these flies shots.
> 
> 1. Flies enjoying some Goldfinch crap.
> 
> ...


These are amazing ? What settings did you use for the first pic?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice photos, Brent! Very cool, what the Raynox allows a person to shoot! Were you using the Raynox on your 60mm macro?


----------



## BrentC (Jul 20, 2017)

Rambojonil said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got to try out the Raynox DCR-250 on my macro lens.  You need to get even closer to the subject with the magnifying lens on, luckily ther was a distraction for these flies shots.
> ...



Thank you.   F/9, 1/250, iso 200.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 20, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Nice photos, Brent! Very cool, what the Raynox allows a person to shoot! Were you using the Raynox on your 60mm macro?



Thanks Derrel.   It was on the 60mm.   Love that lens!  Can't wait to try focus stacking with the Raynox.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 20, 2017)

Amazing colors!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 21, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Amazing colors!



Thanks!


----------



## waday (Jul 21, 2017)

Holy crap!  

Nice shots. Wow, that Raynox is looking pretty darn good. How close do you have to get?


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jul 21, 2017)

Love the colors - well except for the pile of dung.  ;-)


----------



## BrentC (Jul 21, 2017)

waday said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Nice shots. Wow, that Raynox is looking pretty darn good. How close do you have to get?



I went for the 1:1 magnification.  Don't know exactly since I was looking through the EVF but 2" or less my guess.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 21, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Love the colors - well except for the pile of dung.  ;-)



Thanks.


----------



## waday (Jul 21, 2017)

BrentC said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap!
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 22, 2017)

Outstanding macro images Brent.  Really makes me want to try that Raynox I bought last year but haven't used yet.
Looking forward to your next set.

Dave


----------

